# Devils Lake Fishing Report 07/09



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake continues to be excellent with walleye anglers reporting 
good catches on most all parts of the lake. Anglers are catching fish cranking 
weedbeds, jigging rocky points and bridge areas, running bottom bouncers with 
spinners, trolling cranks, and fishing from shore. Live bait presentations 
with leeches or crawlers have been working the best. Some of the better areas 
continue to be Birkland's Point, Stromme Addition, the storm sewer area (old 
sunken road), Foughty's Point, and the sunken Black Tiger Bay road in East Bay; 
Mission Bay, the Ft. Totten/Cactus Point area, Bud Bay, Doc Hagens, the Howard 
Farm area, the old sunken Ziebach's Pass road, & the Golden Highway. For shore 
fishing, Hwy 281 north of Minnewaukan, the north end of Creel Bay along Hwy 19, 
and Hwy 57 south of Devils Lake have all been producing nice catches of 
walleyes. Pike continue to be caught in along with walleyes in most areas. 
For white bass, the Wood Rutten road, north end of Creel Bay, and Hwy 281 have 
been the better spots. White bass fishing's been a bit spotty though, so you 
need to move around until you find a school. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

